# Grinder upgrades



## RagingMammoth (Sep 21, 2013)

So, I'm looking to upgrade my trusty Macap M4C to a good grinder for single dosing. Ideally I'd have a HG one, but it appears it STILL isn't available in the UK. Budget is around 700 max.

I'd love a EK43, I really would. Just can't afford it.


----------



## Daren (Jan 16, 2012)

M M M Mythos? (2nd hand) Works well for me


----------



## RagingMammoth (Sep 21, 2013)

Daren said:


> M M M Mythos? (2nd hand) Works well for me


Pretty expensive and doesn't look ideal for single dosing.


----------



## Daren (Jan 16, 2012)

You could be lucky and pick one up (just) in your budget. I normally load enough for 3 shots (my daily use) and am rewarded with a very consistent grind + very low retention


----------



## coffeechap (Apr 5, 2012)

what about a royal?


----------



## oop north (Jun 23, 2013)

Probably a bit rude of me to say anything about picking up my HG One within five miles of where I live. So I won't...


----------



## Drewster (Dec 1, 2013)

oop north said:


> Probably a bit rude of me to say anything about picking up my HG One within five miles of where I live. So I won't...


I really think you should at least mention it......

Although if you were to post pictures of it.... pictures of the freshly ground coffee..... and pictures of the first say the 1/2 dozen shots....

Then it might be said to be a little (just a little) OTT 

Personally I don't think I really *want* an HG1..... (it is not as if they are gorgeous looking almost sexy pieces of engineering......)


----------



## RagingMammoth (Sep 21, 2013)

coffeechap said:



> what about a royal?


Do you stock them?


----------



## coffeechap (Apr 5, 2012)

Am doing a couple of auber timered and painted ones in the next couple of weeks.


----------



## urbanbumpkin (Jan 30, 2013)

oop north said:


> Probably a bit rude of me to say anything about picking up my HG One within five miles of where I live. So I won't...


If you're ever thinking of selling it I'd travel more than 5 miles for it.


----------



## Hoffmonkey (Apr 28, 2014)

How much would one of those mazzer royals with auber timer cost CC?


----------



## Scotford (Apr 24, 2014)

Go mazzer. They are pretty much industry standard for a reason


----------



## RagingMammoth (Sep 21, 2013)

coffeechap said:


> Am doing a couple of auber timered and painted ones in the next couple of weeks.


Doserless or? Would you consider a swap for a Pavoni and Macap M4C?

Edit: Just looked at the cost of them. Ignore that.


----------



## Charliej (Feb 25, 2012)

Scotford said:


> Go mazzer. They are pretty much industry standard for a reason


That still doesn't mean they are the best grinders money can buy though







 I still believe that with £700 you can get better grinders, that are easier to live with in daily home use.


----------



## Hoffmonkey (Apr 28, 2014)

Charliej said:


> That still doesn't mean they are the best grinders money can buy though
> 
> 
> 
> ...


What's your fave Charlie?


----------



## Charliej (Feb 25, 2012)

Hoffmonkey said:


> What's your fave Charlie?


Umm that's almost a loaded question.For me something that involves a lot of faffing around isn't happening, I have hands that sometimes won't do as they're told so no pastry brushes or thwacking for me .But I guess for me it would depend on the available budget and the usual used or new question but in no real order.

Brand new and 2 grand available I would personally be looking at the Mythos One Clima Pro, and an EK just isn't the one for me and I'd want a Versalab pimping by Frank so 2k wouldn't cover that, I'm not convinced that apart from taste-wise one of the large OD conicals is for me simply down to retention although I believe the Elektra Nino is one of the best in that regard.

I 'couldn't ignore the Compak K8 on demand models or the Ceado that has the 83mm burrs either.

Moving into used grinders on a £700 budget for me a Mythos would be top of the list as finding one of the other high end grinders in an on demand version for that sort of money is pretty rare, and I really like my Mythos anyway and for around £300 I could update the motor and control pcb which would give me the latest version with the switch-able high or low speed grind options and even add the Mythos One hopper which makes the grinder look pretty small really- probably mods I would do rather than an actual replacement grinder as an upgrade as I can't see what else that I would like that would be available for the cost of upgrading the Mythos components unless I found a Mazzer Royal-E - a rare beastie indeed, for a low enough cost to have as a second grinder.

But with £700 you can also get a Mahlkonig K30, possibly a used Compak K10 of some variant now the new versions are being delivered. I'm not that mad about Mazzer on demand models because of the exit chute design with that stupid step in it that pretty much guarantees, retention, clumpiness and static in the funnel.

This is of course simply opinion, sure there are lots of Mazzers out there being used, but there are also a lot of Fiats on the road and I'm pretty sure none of us would suggest that they are the best cars around.


----------



## Orangertange (Jul 4, 2013)

I, wouldn't compare the mazzer to a fiat, would say that it's well built and pretty much bomb proof, as well as parts being more readily avalibe than any other grinder on the market (in the unlikely event you'd need them) more like a ford transit,

but it does have it's floors, retension being the big one, but then most grinders have this,

What about a hg1? wich would come in under budget ,I believe, new shipped from America


----------



## Charliej (Feb 25, 2012)

Orangertange said:


> I, wouldn't compare the mazzer to a fiat, would say that it's well built and pretty much bomb proof, as well as parts being more readily avalibe than any other grinder on the market (in the unlikely event you'd need them) more like a ford transit,
> 
> but it does have it's floors, retension being the big one, but then most grinders have this,
> 
> What about a hg1? wich would come in under budget ,I believe, new shipped from America


The comparison was simply about the numbers of them around and in Italy you see quite a lot of older Fiats around, and again not that sure I'd agree with you about the parts being more readily available either, I can get spares for pretty much any grinder with next day shipping, as long as it's in stock and they will also order other stuff in for you by request and as they're based in Italy that's still pretty fast. I wouldn't dispute the reliability of Mazzer grinders, but I don't think they are necessarily any better built than a Compak, Eureka, Nuova Simonelli , Anfim etc. etc. etc. Mazzer are also not really on the cutting edge of grinder design, they don't seem to innovate much.


----------



## Orangertange (Jul 4, 2013)

True Don't really know much about other grinders, just seen photos off a lot more plastic when opened up, and didn't realise you could get parts for all grinders so easily Charlie, I was referring to uk sellers on google


----------



## Orangertange (Jul 4, 2013)

Just picked up a new set of sj factory burrs for £14 and a set off factory major for £25


----------



## Charliej (Feb 25, 2012)

Other than buying parts directly from manufacturers there are 2 main catering parts suppliers who can get most things one of which is based in Italy and most of the online retailers get some of their parts they retail from them, IMS baskets and showerscreens being a good example as one firm is the exclusive distributor for their competition series products. Basically you just need to know where to look I found them last year when hunting for replacement OEM burrs for Brasilia RR55 OD grinders.


----------



## Orangertange (Jul 4, 2013)

Cheers Charlie think I (thankfully) I'm nearly sorted on my coffee set up, (nearly)

and sorry about trying to fight the mazzer corner, but after just spending £800 one feeling a bit defensive


----------



## Hoffmonkey (Apr 28, 2014)

Thanks very much for those insights Charlie. Has anybody tried the Fiorenzato 63 Evo? Seems like a lot of grinder for the price. Or even the 83E?

Just wondered why they don't seem to have much recognition in UK...


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

Hoffmonkey said:


> Thanks very much for those insights Charlie. Has anybody tried the Fiorenzato 63 Evo? Seems like a lot of grinder for the price. Or even the 83E?
> 
> Just wondered why they don't seem to have much recognition in UK...


Are these similar to san remo grinders ? Rebadged ?


----------



## jeebsy (May 5, 2013)

That's the ones DaveC has been demoing eh?


----------



## Charliej (Feb 25, 2012)

I think it's the other way round the San Remo ones are rebadged Firorenzato grinders, Jeebsys it's Ceado grinders DaveC has been testing.


----------



## jeebsy (May 5, 2013)

Tomato, tomatoe


----------



## Xpenno (Nov 12, 2012)

I really enjoyed playing on a Royal again up at Foundry last weekend, I'd forgotten how good they are. They are the best flat burr grinder that I've used in the £300-£500 (second hand of course) price range. I nailed a couple of espressos on it and the memories came flooding back, there is a reason why these things are so popular!


----------

